# MAC Club Eyeshadow!



## shaista1985 (Jul 26, 2012)

MAC Club Eyeshadow!

  	Full product list and step-by-step pics @ http://onestopbeautyat.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/mac-club-eyeshadow.html


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 2, 2012)

I hate you. I really do! I'm now going through all your looks lol This is perfect, I love it


----------



## shaista1985 (Aug 2, 2012)

that was a sweet an funny msg, lol - just checked out and following ur blog..great work.. flawless skin


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Aug 2, 2012)

wow so pretty. i really like your brows. nice work


----------



## sereagoso (Aug 2, 2012)

just saw this pic and got interested so I clicked the link for your blog..


  	I AM SO DAMN JEALOUS OF YOUR EYEBROWS !!!


----------



## shaista1985 (Aug 10, 2012)

sereagoso said:


> just saw this pic and got interested so I clicked the link for your blog..
> 
> 
> I AM SO DAMN JEALOUS OF YOUR EYEBROWS !!!


  	thank you - hope u liked the blog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	ur eyebrow msg, lol... i fill them in using rimmel's eyebrow pencil which i LOVE


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 14, 2012)

I love this!


----------



## drammy04 (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow! Perfection!


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 15, 2012)

Yet another beautiful look


----------



## shaista1985 (Aug 30, 2012)

thank u for aLL the comments  x


----------



## AngieM (Aug 30, 2012)

I Love this look!! Definately checkingout the step by step!!


----------



## mommy22girls (Sep 3, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## tats (Sep 5, 2012)

It's just flawless  I definitely need to get my hands on this eyeshadow!!!!


----------



## Spruceitup (Sep 5, 2012)

That is so pretty! It seems like it would be good to wear at night and in the day. Oh, and your eyebrows are perfect, I am jealous!


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Sep 16, 2012)

Very pretty look- I'm definitely trying it this week. I don't have Saffron, but I think I can use Rule or Orange.  I also like the looks on your blog- I've found some look inspirations.


----------



## MACina (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow....I love this look!

	It is an inspiration for me to use Club again.


----------



## ZoZo (Sep 17, 2012)

So beautiful!!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Sep 17, 2012)

Great color combo and your brows are on point


----------



## Beauty911 (Oct 3, 2012)

excellent application


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 4, 2012)

Beautiful look! I


----------

